
On the emptiness in the concept of neutrality - rdl
http://lessig.tumblr.com/post/56888930628/on-the-emptiness-in-the-concept-of-neutrality
======
EarthLaunch
The blog post is not "on the emptiness of the concept of neutrality", despite
its title. That would have been interesting. Instead, the post just states
that inaction isn't neutrality.

It mentions that the concept of neutrality is abused, but the title says the
concept of neutrality is entirely empty. Two very different things. That title
just abuses the concept even further. I guess Lessig is still good at what he
does.

~~~
jessaustin
He's as good as he ever was!

------
gohrt
[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Edmund_Burke#Disputed](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Edmund_Burke#Disputed)

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing."

~~~
Afforess
"A witty saying proves nothing"

-Voltaire

[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Voltaire](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Voltaire)

~~~
foobarbazqux
"Time flies like an arrow; fruit flies like a banana"

-Groucho Marx (maybe)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_flies_like_an_arrow;_frui...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_flies_like_an_arrow;_fruit_flies_like_a_banana)

------
ryanobjc
I'm so super frustrated and upset about this MIT thing. The hallowed halls
that I always associated with all things hacker-ish and who invented many of
the key things modern society has come to rely on has truly failed those it
spawned.

The loss of context by the MIT staff is just so heart breaking. If I had my
true revenge fantasy I'd tear the institution asunder, figuratively. Rebuild
it in the true spirit of learning.

Ultimately with the whole fiasco... before the police were involved, No one
was Substantially Harmed!

I feel like Boston, MIT and the area has become a dangerous place to not
follow the rules. Perhaps its time for another Go West Exodus. Because a part
of my brain tells me this whole mess would never have gone down in the bay
area.

Come join your brethren my east coast brothers and sisters!

~~~
lnanek2
> Ultimately with the whole fiasco... before the police were involved, No one
> was Substantially Harmed!

Not only was no one harmed, the owner of the rights to access the journals
downloaded, JSTOR, explicitly asked to drop the charges.

------
logical42
"You can't be neutral on a moving train."

\- Howard Zinn

